# Wildlife smugglers targeting Australian geckos - Tuesday, 20th May 2008



## herptrader (May 20, 2008)

*Published:* Customs Web site
*Source: *http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page.cfm?c=10394














> Customs has uncovered a series of callous attempts to smuggle Australian leaf-tail geckos to Europe using the international postal system.
> A senior Customs officer has confirmed that investigations were now underway in four Australian cities and overseas in an effort to identify and prosecute those responsible.
> Customs National Manager Investigations, Richard Janeczko, said today that all of the attempts appeared to be linked with each package intended for delivery in the Czech Republic.
> Mr Janeczko said that since December 2007, Customs and Australia Post had detected six separate packages containing southern and northern leaf tail geckos.
> ...


----------



## ally_pup (May 20, 2008)

Unfortunately this is an issue that in ongoing and always will be. 
Why people are so calous, I cannot understand!


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2008)

I love the 'substantial fine' and 'possible imprisonment' this should read 'a mild fine' and 'no chance of imprisonment'.

The justice system here only promotes continual attacks on wildlife.

Now all i hope is they catch the thieves and they're dealt the harshest of penalties known in this country for this act. Of course I'm just dreaming.


----------



## Trouble (May 20, 2008)

Yep so true slim.... the justice system in Aus on wildlife is just poor  :evil:
There should be a way to stop this... but I can't see how :?


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2008)

Trouble said:


> Yep so true slim.... the justice system in Aus on wildlife is just poor  :evil:
> There should be a way to stop this... but I can't see how :?



Cut off their hands


----------



## Trouble (May 20, 2008)

:twisted: :lol::lol: Hmm... that could work


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 20, 2008)

Greedy bastards. Can't they just leave them alone? Man that really gets my goat!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 20, 2008)

good 1 slim3y!!!!.


----------



## albino (May 20, 2008)

*"Wildlife smuggling is simply cruel. Anyone caught being involved in this illegal trade faces a substantial fine and possible imprisonment under Australian laws," Mr Janeczko said.*

it is sooooo easy to talk tough. i hope they have someone working there that can identify them now, S.swaini, cornutus, P.platurus, blue tongue, death adder, _oh it's all too hard, they all look the same._


----------



## Vincent21 (May 20, 2008)

I've seen this so much lately, they seriously need to stop trying to smuggle reptiles because 95% of the time you'll get caught.


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 20, 2008)

*Poor little gexs. I hope everyone who ever does it get court and fined and jailed.*


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2008)

The reason they keep doing it is because it is probably more like 5% of the time you'll get caught. 



Vincent21 said:


> I've seen this so much lately, they seriously need to stop trying to smuggle reptiles because 95% of the time you'll get caught.


----------



## Snakeaholic (May 20, 2008)

that is just so sad - I don't understand how some people can be so cruel to animals


----------



## geckoman1985 (May 28, 2008)

i live in north queensland and when i seen this story in the paper i was upset such a nasty act. i have two thick tailed geckos and there so cute the fact that some one can bring them selves to put gecko in books and try to smuggel them out of the country for money make me sick i hope the guy who did it knows killing geckos is bad luck may he get jail for such a sensless act and not just a fine .


----------

